# Fatal error: out of dynamic memory... blah blah



## Confusticated (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone getting this:


> Fatal error: out of dynamic memory in yy_create_buffer() in Unknown on line 0



That sometimes comes up after TTF fails to load in my browser. Started today.


Is it TTF's server? I checked MePRG and it does the same thing but any other site I visit seems to work fine.

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 20, 2005)

I was getting an error message like that, unfortunately, I didn't copy the specifics down. This was occuring around 8:30 a.m. EST this morning. And, it was only happening here, other sites were fine.

Just info.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 20, 2005)

WM said that TTF got attacked or something like that. I got a weird "enter password" popup window when I tried getting on


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jan 20, 2005)

This is just "more information", or maybe by now it's useless...

Anyway, I tried logging in from about 4:20 p.m. EST until about 4:45 p.m. EST, and everytime I tried, my browser just hung. The browser just said "loading" and never seemed to connect. When I pinged TTF, the pings were answered successfully, I just couldn't reach the page. I gave up after 4:45.

Anyway, just more info.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 21, 2005)

GuardianRanger said:


> This is just "more information", or maybe by now it's useless...
> 
> Anyway, I tried logging in from about 4:20 p.m. EST until about 4:45 p.m. EST, and everytime I tried, my browser just hung. The browser just said "loading" and never seemed to connect. When I pinged TTF, the pings were answered successfully, I just couldn't reach the page. I gave up after 4:45.
> 
> ...



I was getting a plain white page — all day yesterday — that said there was a "slight problem" with their database. Now it's all fine again. Perhaps WM will explain what happened. 

Barley


----------

